# Officer Melissa M. Foster, Columbus Police



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Columbus Police Officer Killed In Head-On Crash
Crash Under Investigation

POSTED: 6:34 am EST December 4, 2004
UPDATED: 7:43 am EST December 4, 2004

COLUMBUS, Ohio -- A Columbus police officer was killed early Saturday morning after a head-on collision on Gender Road, NBC 4 reported.

Officer Melissa M. Foster, 35, was responding to a call at about 1 a.m. just south of Wright Road when police said a pickup truck went left of center and struck the cruiser head-on. Foster's cruiser was following another one to a report of a prowler. Officials said the first cruiser swerved to miss the oncoming truck before it hit Foster's vehicle.

Foster was not using the lights and sirens on her cruiser, officials said.

Foster was flown by medical helicopter to Grant Medical Center, where she died. The driver of the truck also was transported to Grant with non-life-threatening injuries.

The crash is under investigation. Alcohol could have been a factor in the crash.

Foster was the mother of two young children. She was a seven-year veteran of the Columbus police force. She was the first Columbus officer to die in the line of duty since 2001.

http://www.nbc4i.com/news/3971248/detail.html


----------

